# Best food for puppy? - raw vs. wet vs. dry



## Layla

:biggrin1: Hello everyone!

My name is Rebecca and I'm new to the forum. I have a 3 mo. hav, my first! She's currently eating Orijen puppy kibble, and while she eats it when I hand feed it to her... it doesn't really seem appealing. I've been feeding her twice, and taking it away after an hour.

I've had many dogs in my life over the years and the majority of them were more fond of wet food. I've also read into the raw food diet, which interest me most - as I'd like to stick to all natural ways of feeding my pup.

As I've been looking over the forum, I've read some interesting articles on each category: raw, dry & wet.

I was wondering if I could get some input regarding Orijen... is it sufficient as a kibble because of it's unique qualities? (are they even unique? :suspicious Would a wet food be better, or is this kibble an exceptional kibble? How have your experiences been with raw food? I searched a few terms in the query but didn't come up with the exact responses I was looking for.

Thanks in advance for any help!

For reference, my pup Layla :biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi

I love your picture of darling little layla Okay I will be the advocate for you sticking with the food you are feeding. I had a hard time getting mine to eat at that age too. So I boiled chicken breasts and saved the water. I chopped up the chicken and put in two ice trays along with the water. Freeze and microwave for about 1 min. I added one cube to each meal and my baby's would eat their whole meal. It only takes about 3 chicken breasts for about two weeks of food. 
When I tried can food Zoeys white face turned color. I would think raw would be the same problem. I also have a problem with salmonella and ecol i. Thats just me others love feeding their dogs raw.


----------



## TilliesMom

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your ADORABLE baby!!!!

Another option to consider is homecooked, with a consult with a dog nutrionisit to make sure it is all nutritionally balanced. Just another option that is very good for your hav! Some work, but well worth it in the long run and WAY cheaper than canned wet food! 

Looking forward to watching your baby grow up!!


----------



## Ellie NY

Welcome. Layla is precious1

I have a terrible eater and I've been through it all. I realize there are optimal and more optimal ways of feeding dogs. There are many and varied benefits to wet, raw and home cooked foods. Orijen is a fantastic option if kibble is what you prefer. Just a couple of things based on my experience:
- Some Havs are more finicky than others. You may have a puppy who isn't a big eater. This will stress you out in the future but, like having a baby, as long as the vet is happy with her growth you're OK.
- They need way less food than we think. A full grown Hav of about 15lbs needs about 2/3-1cup of food per day, divided into 2 meals. At 3 months her stomach is still small and she may not eat what looks like a full portion, but is probably enough for her.
- Be careful about switching up foods to often, i.e. going from dry to wet to raw to home cooked. I did this and I only made a bad situation worse. Pick something and stick with it. Of course, once she's older it would probably be ok to switch between flavors of the same kibble for variety.
- Don't feed her scraps from the table. They develop a taste for people food very quickly. I know because I made this mistake too. Now when I eat Eli sits next to me waiting patiently (and sometimes not so much) for his taste. If it's dog friendly we normally cave. This sets a terrible precedent so be strong if you can - with that face it's really hard!
- One last thing, be realistic about what you want and have time to do, as well as money. Raw is expensive. Home cooked is very time consuming (and can be expensive too). Do what realistically fits your schedule, desire and budget.


----------



## Luciledodd

I agree with Ellie except the people food. I give Rosie a good quality kibble and when she was a puppy, I mixed a little wet in. Just enough to coat each bite. That didn't last very long just until she started eating good for me. I cook nearly every day one hot meal and usually have some for Rosie. She knows when the chopping board comes out that something good is coming her way. But it is not necessary of course. I just do it because it feels good to me. If company comes, we have to put Rosie upstairs so everyone can eat in peace. So be very careful what you start. Even stay at home moms don't always cook every meal and processed foods are just not suitable for a pet. If the pet gets homecooked meat every day or enough to overcome his hunger, the pet will not eat the kibble. So it is a fine line with the people food. As long as you get a good quality kibble--make sure that meat is the first ingredient and no corn (they are not cows), your puppy will do well.


----------



## Carefulove

Both of my dogs were switched to a Raw diet from the day they came home and that is all I have ever fed them.

I have never really sat down to calculate the price difference with kibble vs. raw since I have no plans to feed kibble, but I have heard Raw is more expensive.

Here is a website that rates commercial raw foods. If you ever decide to go this route, make sure to educate yourself before switching.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/raw/5-star/

And the picture of your Layla is adorable, what a sweet little face!


----------



## Ellie NY

Luciledodd said:


> I agree with Ellie except the people food. I give Rosie a good quality kibble and when she was a puppy, I mixed a little wet in. Just enough to coat each bite. That didn't last very long just until she started eating good for me. I cook nearly every day one hot meal and usually have some for Rosie. She knows when the chopping board comes out that something good is coming her way. But it is not necessary of course. I just do it because it feels good to me. If company comes, we have to put Rosie upstairs so everyone can eat in peace. So be very careful what you start. Even stay at home moms don't always cook every meal and processed foods are just not suitable for a pet. If the pet gets homecooked meat every day or enough to overcome his hunger, the pet will not eat the kibble. So it is a fine line with the people food. As long as you get a good quality kibble--make sure that meat is the first ingredient and no corn (they are not cows), your puppy will do well.


I really should clarify. I give Eli raw fruits, vegetables, grilled meats (unseasoned usually), cheese, plain yogurt, eggs, rice, boneless fish, etc... if we're having it. If it falls into a whole/unprocessed foods family and is safe I think it's healthy and OK to do. I was referring to the more commercial foods that we eat. I was talking with a fellow dog owner in a Trader Joe's and he was sharing that his dog ate pancakes with syrup and bacon for breakfast with the rest of the family. I would NEVER feed Eli that.

I still recommend establishing a puppies diet first before giving these foods. First of all, you want to identify any potential allergies early and that's not possible to do if you feed lots of different foods. Secondly, unlike kids, I don't necessarily agree that it's a good thing to expand their palette too much. A dog that learns to eat their dog food -whatever it may be - is likely happier and healthier than a finicky eater.


----------



## whitzend

Your Layla is beautiful, what a sweet face!

I feed Cooper ( 3 mths. old) Candidae Pure Elements grain free dry kibble. 1/4 cup 3x a day. What he doesn't finish (breakfast) I put in my sweater pocket and has become a routine for him to sit in my lap and he empties my pocket. I know bad habit but he isn't big on eating his breakfast (too busy playing around).


----------



## Luciledodd

Ellie I give Rosie about the same things--no processed foods but if we are having good people food, Rosie gets a share for her nightime meal. The morning is always kibble. I won't go all homecooked because I want to make sure she has all the vitamins she needs and don't want to go to all the trouble some are doing for homecooked. If I am making beef pot-roast (our own grass-fed) or stew, I give Rosie some in the raw stage because of the seasonings. I have studied a lot of ingredient lists on ddogfood packages. All of them good and bad have a list of vitimins along with a list of things no dog would ever eat unless he was starving--tomatoes for instance. The veggies are listed before the sprayed on vitamins. I would assume that they are added for the nutrients and vitamins they contain, then I see the list of sprayed on vitamins. Yeah how does she know that they spray them on--I watched a film about breakfast cereals and they spray the vitamins on the finished product. Bound to do the same for dog food.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I feed my guys (except my Lhasa he is on a special diet) Orijen but I feed a spoonful of a good canned food in it, just to give them a change. I change the canned from time to time but always feed the Orijen, I am using the fish all life stages. You have to choose what works best with your life style.


----------



## misstray

I feed Brody Orijen. He's just doing the switch from puppy to the adult food now. He loves it and has done very well on it. For me, it's handy because I bring him to work, so I can just measure out his breakfast and lunch into zip bags and bring it with me.

Oh, I almost forgot to add...your baby is beautiful!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome to the Forum ...the best food is the food you feel comfortable with. It has to serve you and your dog. Here is a list from generally the healthiest to the poorest healthwise. 
Fresh food, raw
Fresh food, cooked
Frozen fresh prepared or raw, freeze dried, dehydrated
Canned food
Dry food


----------



## Oliver's Mom

My 5 month old Havanese has been fed on Blue Buffalo small dog puppy food all his life. He loves it - does his happy puppy dance before each meal. In addition, I give him about 2 tablespoons of cooked chopped chicken and beef mixed with about a teaspoon of yogurt before bedtime. I cook chicken breasts and cheap cuts of beef (not hamburger) in water and then chop them in my Cuisinart. Keep it in the freezer until ready to serve. Warm in the microwave and voila! He has NEVER refused a meal.


----------



## ClaireVoyant

My seven month old Havanese was eating Orijen kibble with enough Blue Buffalo canned to coat the kibble. A couple of weeks ago, I switched from the canned to homemade (cooked chicken, sweet potato and green beans) prepared, then run through the food processor and portioned. She LOVES it mixed into her Orijen kibble and I feel much better about her diet. She appears more energetic and we no longer have that nasty canned food odor and food coloring to contend with.


----------



## narci

oreo was raised on Now! switched him to orijen but it's too high in protein and he farted alot. switched him to acana and then switched him back to Now!. only reason why we switched around was oreo wasnt eating. turns out he had kennel cough. he's much better now and had his appetite back. 

going to switch him back to acana, cycling through the different types, once we finish the Now! with Now!, he seems to be pooping ALOT!


----------



## Moe's Gram

I also use Orijen (adult - poultry & fish). Both dogs seem to like it better than the Wellness that I was using before and they have not had any tummy issues with it. Only downside is that my daughter is always complaining about the smell of the food.


----------



## Momo means Peach

Layla is precious! 

Momo gets raw in the morning. She wasn't much of a breakfast eater until I introduced her to raw. She goes nuts when she sees me lay down a towel in the living room and head for the garage. She starts dancing and twirling. I put in on a plate on the towel and by the time I throw the plastic baggie away, the food is gone. At night, she gets kibble. Not so enthusiastic about that, but, she knows that's what she gets. I agree that raw is more expensive, but, I like to spoil her.


----------



## redw&blue

Our two boys gets dry Organix in the morning, 6am. Then they get RAW in the PM around 3'oclock. Then about twice a week they get a raw beef bone with uncooked meat on for a special treat in the evening.

It seems to be working great. They love the RAW in the afternoons and the meaty bones in the evenings keep them entertained till their is no meat left on them. The Organix gets eaten but I'm sure they would rather have RAW for breakfast.

I'm using Natures Variety as my RAW.


----------



## Charleysmom

redw&blue said:


> Our two boys gets dry Organix in the morning, 6am. Then they get RAW in the PM around 3'oclock. Then about twice a week they get a raw beef bone with uncooked meat on for a special treat in the evening.
> 
> It seems to be working great. They love the RAW in the afternoons and the meaty bones in the evenings keep them entertained till their is no meat left on them. The Organix gets eaten but I'm sure they would rather have RAW for breakfast.
> 
> I'm using Natures Variety as my RAW.


how do you transition to the raw once puppy comes home. should it be gradual? is nature's variety a frozen raw food?

Layla is such a sweety.


----------



## Carefulove

loriabigail said:


> how do you transition to the raw once puppy comes home. should it be gradual? is nature's variety a frozen raw food?
> 
> Layla is such a sweety.


Yes, the link I posted before is pretty good at giving you the different brands and their ingredients.

Here is another helpful link about Raw:

http://www.skylarzack.com/rawfeeding.htm

And here is the previous link I Posted, so you don't have to go back to the first page:
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/

It gives you the option to check Raw, Dry and Wet food.


----------



## anaacosta

Your Layla is beautiful!


----------



## Charleysmom

your puppy is so beautiful. congratulations!


----------



## Cosmo

Layla is one great looking puppy!

Are Science Diet and IAMS good dog food brands?:gossip:


----------



## davetgabby

Cosmo said:


> Layla is one great looking puppy!
> 
> Are Science Diet and IAMS good dog food brands?:gossip:


not really.


----------



## Cosmo

davetgabby said:


> not really.


Why not?


----------



## davetgabby

Cosmo said:


> Why not?


 Long story. But generally common knowledge with experts. I know Sabine willl tell you why, but it will take an hour.


----------



## Charleysmom

davetgabby said:


> Long story. But generally common knowledge with experts. I know Sabine willl tell you why, but it will take an hour.


Dave, just wondering what kind of food you feed your dog?


----------



## Ruthi

I know nothing about a raw diet, but, I didnt know you purchase it as raw food diet. I thought you buy meat and just give it to them uncooked. I would think this would stain their faces too. I dont know if I am feeding Gabby quality food, but, in our town, it is either food purchased at walmart, or tractor supply, and I cant order it regular, cause we are not always home. It would be hard to get her on a food that I could not be sure of finding anywhere.


----------



## CrazieJones

I recently switched Roshi to Acana. He loves it. Dinner time, I also add in some rice nad chicken breasts. Bowl goes clean in less than 5 minutes. 

Sunday mornings are special. Breakfast includes scrambled eggs in the kibbles. 

Occasional treats: carrots and apples.


----------



## davetgabby

loriabigail said:


> Dave, just wondering what kind of food you feed your dog?


I feed canned food. If I had my druthers , I'd feed homecooked through Sabine.


----------



## Ruthi

Gabby eats her food, no problem. In fact she wolfs it down. Always has, I wish she would eat slower. I think she would eat continually if you left food available to her.


----------



## TilliesMom

davetgabby said:


> I feed canned food. If I had my druthers , I'd feed homecooked through Sabine.


GO Dave GOOOOO!!  someday, right?


----------



## Alcibides

*canned food advocate now*

Have had an awful time with Lucky who used to love Blue Buffalo and then he didn't, and then moved to Acana Wild Prairie but started throwing up and the vet figured it was an intolerance for the food and to try canned for a while. Well Lucky is eating with renewed vigor and I think I'll stick with it (Wellness for puppies til he's a year). I notice that he eats more slowly and enjoys it so much. We're back to 3 meals a day since smaller meals seem to suit him too and I heard the wet food stimulates saliva that washes his teeth and that the chewing kibble for clean teeth thing was a myth. I notice he drinks more, sleeps less, has energy all day long, and seems a really happy camper. I have thought of adding kibble back as a treat in a Kong or for training (such as we do). Anyone take that route? Kibble as a treat? Good luck with your beautiful puppy.


----------



## narci

Oreo would not eat his food and had to be 'coaxed' to eat it.

Sounds mean but if he didn't eat, we took it away.

Now he's been eating his breakfast and dinner consistently.

BTW, we feed him now! Kibble.


----------



## davetgabby

Alcibides said:


> Have had an awful time with Lucky who used to love Blue Buffalo and then he didn't, and then moved to Acana Wild Prairie but started throwing up and the vet figured it was an intolerance for the food and to try canned for a while. Well Lucky is eating with renewed vigor and I think I'll stick with it (Wellness for puppies til he's a year). I notice that he eats more slowly and enjoys it so much. We're back to 3 meals a day since smaller meals seem to suit him too and I heard the wet food stimulates saliva that washes his teeth and that the chewing kibble for clean teeth thing was a myth. I notice he drinks more, sleeps less, has energy all day long, and seems a really happy camper. I have thought of adding kibble back as a treat in a Kong or for training (such as we do). Anyone take that route? Kibble as a treat? Good luck with your beautiful puppy.


 he's moved you into a better food . He might not take kibble now . In this instance ,kibble as training treats might not work , depending on its value to him. You might have to try real human food preferably. You've got him on a healthier food, but don't fall into the trap of jumping all over the map if he gets finicky again.


----------



## veridea

I feed Pickles twice a day with Acana Wild Prairie, which I believe is very similar to Orijen, mixed with a pinch of freeze dried chicken or liver. In between, he gets a few training treats. Before bed, he gets a dollop of Greek yogurt mixed with buttermilk powder (recommended by my breeder for tear stains). Sometimes at dinner (if we're eating chicken or pork), we'll give him a tiny taste of what we're having, but we make him sit/stay for it. It's a bad habit to get him interested in our dinner, but we eat pretty healthy and organically, and I like giving him a small taste of something wholesome when I can. 

I'd LOVE to move to raw...but I'd prefer to mix it with the Acana for the crunch. Is there a benefit to mix one dry meal with raw once a day? Every raw company site I read recommends never to mix with dry, but I assume they want you to feed 100% raw.

Oh, and I should add why I'd prefer to mix raw with kibble: we also have a cat (Clam), who we feed Acana Feline Wild Praire, mainly so there's no upset tummies if they sneak each other's food. I could never feed my cat a full raw diet, as he's seven years old and has always had a very sensitive tummy - he can't eat anything but dry. I'm hoping if I gradually mix in a bit of raw, a stolen morsel here and there won't upset his stomach. (Poor Clam!)


----------



## narci

veridea said:


> I feed Pickles twice a day with Acana Wild Prairie, which I believe is very similar to Orijen, mixed with a pinch of freeze dried chicken or liver. In between, he gets a few training treats. Before bed, he gets a dollop of Greek yogurt mixed with buttermilk powder (recommended by my breeder for tear stains). Sometimes at dinner (if we're eating chicken or pork), we'll give him a tiny taste of what we're having, but we make him sit/stay for it. It's a bad habit to get him interested in our dinner, but we eat pretty healthy and organically, and I like giving him a small taste of something wholesome when I can.
> 
> I'd LOVE to move to raw...but I'd prefer to mix it with the Acana for the crunch. Is there a benefit to mix one dry meal with raw once a day? Every raw company site I read recommends never to mix with dry, but I assume they want you to feed 100% raw.
> 
> Oh, and I should add why I'd prefer to mix raw with kibble: we also have a cat (Clam), who we feed Acana Feline Wild Praire, mainly so there's no upset tummies if they sneak each other's food. I could never feed my cat a full raw diet, as he's seven years old and has always had a very sensitive tummy - he can't eat anything but dry. I'm hoping if I gradually mix in a bit of raw, a stolen morsel here and there won't upset his stomach. (Poor Clam!)


Here's a blurb on transition

http://irrawsistiblepetfoods.com/products/

5. If you are pursuing a gradual conversion, we do not recommend mixing the kibble with raw. *They digest differently and this may lead to an upset stomach. *Feed raw as an entire meal for the morning and kibble or wet as an entire meal in the evening, until you are able to phase out the kibble or wet commercial food.*/


----------



## narci

davetgabby said:


> but don't fall into the trap of jumping all over the map if he gets finicky again.


We gelled into that trap.

Started with GO! Then to NOW! Then to Origen. Then to Acana. Then to First Mate. Ultimately went back to NOW! And stuck with it. Oreo now eats his NOW! Consistently.


----------



## jabojenny

veridea said:


> I
> I'd LOVE to move to raw...but I'd prefer to mix it with the Acana for the crunch. Is there a benefit to mix one dry meal with raw once a day? Every raw company site I read recommends never to mix with dry, but I assume they want you to feed 100% raw.


After experimenting with several options, mostly canned, I now feed Timmy, who will be 1 the end of this month, Primal (freeze dried raw) and I do mix it with Merrick (grain free dry). I feed him twice a day and he now loves to eat, (not to be graphic) he's now very regular in his potty activities both in timing and consistency. He goes like clockwork twice a day, which is awesome. He's had no issues what so ever digesting this combination, I do about half and half. This experimentation was a long process since I had to wean him each time I decided to switch, but I think I'm sticking with what I use now, I'm very happy with the outcome.



veridea said:


> I could never feed my cat a full raw diet, as he's seven years old and has always had a very sensitive tummy - he can't eat anything but dry. I'm hoping if I gradually mix in a bit of raw, a stolen morsel here and there won't upset his stomach. (Poor Clam!)


I tried feeding my cats raw a while back and they did not do well on it at all. They are now on a prescription diet for urinary crystals so no options for them.


----------



## Anna6

narci said:


> Oreo would not eat his food and had to be 'coaxed' to eat it.
> 
> Sounds mean but if he didn't eat, we took it away.
> 
> Now he's been eating his breakfast and dinner consistently.


Here is another meany. After Nina came home at 5 months I switched her from free feed to three times a day and as soon as she started ignoring her lunch we switched to twice a day kibbles. I like the way her stools looked and her tummy sounds. She ate more, gained weighed, which she needed to, her energy level went up, her coat looks better and it gives better control over potty training. Now she is ready for her food and eats with gusto. She is 6 months 6 lbs. It is also easy for me to remember when to feed her, clean her bowls and to see how much she eats. I am a schedule kind of girl so this works in with our life better. I also had to get used to how little food small dogs need. Nina eats a little under a cup a day but is growing fine on it.


----------



## krandall

Anna6 said:


> Here is another meany. After Nina came home at 5 months I switched her from free feed to three times a day and as soon as she started ignoring her lunch we switched to twice a day kibbles. I like the way her stools looked and her tummy sounds. She ate more, gained weighed, which she needed to, her energy level went up, her coat looks better and it gives better control over potty training. Now she is ready for her food and eats with gusto. She is 6 months 6 lbs. It is also easy for me to remember when to feed her, clean her bowls and to see how much she eats. I am a schedule kind of girl so this works in with our life better. I also had to get used to how little food small dogs need. Nina eats a little under a cup a day but is growing fine on it.


She SHOULD grow fine on it!!! Kodi is 16.5 lbs and only gets a scant half cup per day. Even when he was a puppy, he never got more than a rounded half cup. It sure didn't stunt his growth!


----------



## Anna6

It is good to know that a scant cup should be plenty then. Now I wonder, since she eats twice as much as Kodi, if she will grow to 33 lbs. LOL


----------



## FancyNancy

I went to Sabine the nutritionist and she designed a diet which is healthy and tasty and pretty easy for me to prepare. It's cooked ground beef, rice, Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw food, and sweet potatoes. I add some calcium, a couple of ground brazil nuts and some ground zinc tablets and we're good to go! He has been on this for 3 weeks and he has no more of what used to ail him - diarrhea and occasional vomiting. I highly recommend Sabine if you decide to really investigate the very healthiest diet for your pup (who is adorable).


----------



## TilliesMom

FancyNancy said:


> I went to Sabine the nutritionist and she designed a diet which is healthy and tasty and pretty easy for me to prepare. It's cooked ground beef, rice, Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw food, and sweet potatoes. I add some calcium, a couple of ground brazil nuts and some ground zinc tablets and we're good to go! He has been on this for 3 weeks and he has no more of what used to ail him - diarrhea and occasional vomiting. I highly recommend Sabine if you decide to really investigate the very healthiest diet for your pup (who is adorable).


DITTO!! great advice!


----------



## cloud711

I love how cute she is. I feed Bleyk Nutro Natural Balance for small breed puppies. He liked it for six months but lately he hasn't been eating as much. It was good while it lasted though.


----------



## Alcibides

FancyNancy said:


> I went to Sabine the nutritionist and she designed a diet which is healthy and tasty and pretty easy for me to prepare. It's cooked ground beef, rice, Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw food, and sweet potatoes. I add some calcium, a couple of ground brazil nuts and some ground zinc tablets and we're good to go! He has been on this for 3 weeks and he has no more of what used to ail him - diarrhea and occasional vomiting. I highly recommend Sabine if you decide to really investigate the very healthiest diet for your pup (who is adorable).


I realize this is not meant to be funny (or is it?) Ground brazil nuts? Zinc tablets? Seems a lot of work on a daily basis. Will you do it forever or just to transition your dog to a regular feed? We found that the same problem (diarrhea and occasional vomiting) was taken care of by the switch from kibble to wet food. We use Wellness puppy canned which seems good. Vet said he looks great. He eats eagerly and has lots of energy and a shiny coat. Also we went back to three meals a day because smaller portions seem to work well. Anyhow something like that might be a next step. Or maybe it's no trouble. I don't cook for us anymore so it seems a lot to me. Probably I've lost perspective. So happy either way it's working.


----------



## TilliesMom

Alcibides said:


> I realize this is not meant to be funny (or is it?) Ground brazil nuts? Zinc tablets? Seems a lot of work on a daily basis. Will you do it forever or just to transition your dog to a regular feed? We found that the same problem (diarrhea and occasional vomiting) was taken care of by the switch from kibble to wet food. We use Wellness puppy canned which seems good. Vet said he looks great. He eats eagerly and has lots of energy and a shiny coat. Also we went back to three meals a day because smaller portions seem to work well. Anyhow something like that might be a next step. Or maybe it's no trouble. I don't cook for us anymore so it seems a lot to me. Probably I've lost perspective. So happy either way it's working.


definitly not meant to be funny. you don't want to hear what I "have" to do every WEEK (not everyday.) for my precious hav... we do this because we want the best for them. And I will do all of what I have to do for the rest of Tillie's life. Because she needs me to and I love her.


----------



## Anna6

I understand feeling that making a sepperate meal seems a lot. We feed Nina kibbles but at the same time she is one of my kids so I can see people making food for their dog. We also try to comb her daily, whipe her eyes and bath and blow dry her weekly. I picked a dog that needed extra care in that department partially because I enjoy doing that. I wanted a dog that would be my baby as my youngest people babies are 7 now. I also shop for her feed and check the ingredients. I am not sure if I will go to cooking stuff for her unless I really have to as I have a rather large family and several of us have allergies.


----------



## TilliesMom

I work 5 days a week, I am a mom to 2 school age kids, wife, do everything around the house and I home cook for Tillie once a week, bath once a week and comb her everyday. I am blessed to DO all of these things. I do not see any of it as a burden. It is all done with love. If I didn't WANT to homecook for her, I COULD feed her expensive kibble with ingredients she can have (she has a ton of food allergies)... but I want to do what's best for her and that wouldn't be what's best for her.


----------



## borisbo12

I have been feeding dog food for over thirty years, before the natural good stuff came out. I've always mixed it with greens, veggies and fruit. Now I feed Wellness venison and sweet potato two weeks before I stop feeding for hibernation, without mixing it. During the Summer months when they are calendar 2023 printable out and about in the turtle garden, I will mix the venison once a week with the greens, chopped carotts, fruit and mazuri. All mine are perfectly healthy and have smooth beautiful growth.


----------

